# US Soldier Throws Puppy Off Cliff Video



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Have any of you watched this video? Has to be one of the most disturbing things I have ever seen. Just too disturbing and sickening to post the link.

If you Google "US Soldier Throws Puppy Off Cliff", you will find the video. As I understand, Pentagon brass conducting investigation to determine if the video is real and the marine actually threw the yelping puppy of the cliff in Iraq. Video was banned on youtube.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

We would be far less upset and probably wouldn't be suppressing the video had he thrown an Iraqi off the cliff.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Yes. It looks fake to me.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Judging by the way he and his family have responded, it doesn't look like it was fake. I think they'd have denied it if it were.


----------



## Magicman (Oct 6, 2005)

It's sad to think someone would do that. The world is full of sick people that are heartless. It reminds me of an article about an 18 year old kid in Oregon that did a drive by shooting on a Zebra because he thought it was funny. The Zebra was killed so that the kid could have a good time. I believe he was incarcerated.

What's incredible to me is that youtube would pull this video when I saw one where there was some firefight in Afghanistan and some Marine absolutely disintegrated a few Taliban with a 50 Cal sniper rifle- and it remained posted for a long time. Might still be there, but it grossed me out so bad that I don't even want to know. 

My wife and I had a baby a few months ago and I am particularly sensitive to violent images of any type now. If I can teach him one thing while he is still young, it is to respect life in all of its forms and to be a steward of God's creation: The Earth and all it's inhabitants.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Magicman said:


> My wife and I had a baby a few months ago and I am particularly sensitive to violent images of any type now. If I can teach him one thing while he is still young, it is to respect life in all of its forms and to be a steward of God's creation: The Earth and all it's inhabitants.


+1 Amen, brother.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats completely fake, the thing doesnt even move throughout the whole video, until the guy chucks it of course.

MrR


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

IMO looks real. Pups tend to not squirm when grabbed by the scruff of the neck. If it is real --- i hope they faces a real military court and not some kangaroo court that lets him get away. 

The fact that he is willing to do it to a pup means he would do it to anything he thought beneath him -- human or otherwise.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so sickened to think about this that I WILL NOT TRY TO VIEW THE VIDEO. I can not even imagine someone wanting to do that to a puppy - now maybe those pit bulls that attacked our Mr. Rogers' dog, but even then, I would vote for humane euthanazion.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

memphislawyer said:


> I am so sickened to think about this that I WILL NOT TRY TO VIEW THE VIDEO. I can not even imagine someone wanting to do that to a puppy - now maybe those pit bulls that attacked our Mr. Rogers' dog, but even then, I would vote for humane euthanazion.


exactly...animal cruelty is one thing that just makes my blod boil...anybody who intentionally hurts animals (and to all you smartasses out there dont even try to bring up hunting because that's a completely different thing [when done responsibily]) deserves to be hurt in the same way...I'm all for throwing this piece of $h!t off a cliff just like I was all for bashing mike vicks brains out all over the concrete...I tell ya, it's very easy to lose faith in humanity sometimes...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Everyone...I just sent the link to CNN about 30 minutes ago.
They just showed the same clip on national TV about 2 minutes ago.

Getting traction now. Something will be done. Millions of pet lovers out there.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> Getting traction now. Something will be done. Millions of pet lovers out there.


good...I hope that they hang that son of a b!tch by the you know whats...


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> exactly...animal cruelty is one thing that just makes my blod boil...anybody who intentionally hurts animals (and to all you smartasses out there dont even try to bring up hunting because that's a completely different thing [when done responsibily]) deserves to be hurt in the same way...I'm all for throwing this piece of $h!t off a cliff just like I was all for bashing mike vicks brains out all over the concrete...I tell ya, it's very easy to lose faith in humanity sometimes...


Hard to argue w anything you said.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone who does that is inhumane.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Perspective is a fascinating thing. This story involves a marine in Afghanistan. The image of a US marine is a pretty powerfull icon in this country to both detractors and supporters. And Afghanistan is part and parcel of our country's reforging of our consciousness and values. Is it a terrible act? Of course it is. And so is the recent video another member posted about the Chino California slaughterhouses. But with the exception, and prosecuted stories of southeast asian immigrants eating dogs we as a culture care about 'man's best friend' while wearing cordovan shoes and posting smart remarks about ' I love animals, they're delicious' replies. We do not as a rule keep Longhorn steers in the house as pets. I think this story is a story for one reason. The american people are exausted by this ugly conflict, even if most of us see it via the same technology that gives us ultra violent video games. We can cry for a puppy because we cannot cry for this marine's comrades returning home in aluminum, flag draped coffins, that video officially suppressed by the administration that uses marines in a inherently dehumanising endeavor. Again, like the asian word from an older conflict, We are all Bu-dai, vietnamese for victims.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not defending the guy in any way but its hard to tell how people are affected by combat situations. I've worked with very young children who do unbelievable things after having endured trauma early in life. They are not evil, just products of their environment. I understand that the soldier is a grown man and not a child but something is not right if you are able to laugh while throwing a puppy to its death. It takes more than just being a jerk. I think few can say how they have been affected by looking at another human being through a scope and firing. I know i'm making huge generalizations here but I'm just offering a different perspective.

Interesting about dogs not moving when you grab them by the scruff of their neck, I never knew that.

MrR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

People who do that sort of thing are sick people,nothing better to do with themselves.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> I'm not defending the guy in any way but its hard to tell how people are affected by combat situations. I've worked with very young children who do unbelievable things after having endured trauma early in life. They are not evil, just products of their environment. I understand that the soldier is a grown man and not a child but something is not right if you are able to laugh while throwing a puppy to its death. It takes more than just being a jerk. I think few can say how they have been affected by looking at another human being through a scope and firing. I know i'm making huge generalizations here but I'm just offering a different perspective.
> 
> Interesting about dogs not moving when you grab them by the scruff of their neck, I never knew that.
> 
> MrR


The not moving when being grabbed by the scruff of their neck is a reflex - this is how a pup's mother would carry it, so the reflex is built in.

I know my dad had one buddy who chose to do multiple tours who got kinda screwed up, but his combat created sadism was directed toward his enemies. While mutilation is a depraved act, somehow this seems worse to me because it seems reasonable that a person would become animalistic towards his would-be killers, but a puppy doesn't fall in that category.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The marine's CIC reportedly stuffed firecrackers into small animals and lit them off. But that was another youthfull indescretion.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

TheSaint said:


> Have any of you watched this video? Has to be one of the most disturbing things I have ever seen. Just too disturbing and sickening to post the link.
> 
> If you Google "US Soldier Throws Puppy Off Cliff", you will find the video. As I understand, Pentagon brass conducting investigation to determine if the video is real and the marine actually threw the yelping puppy of the cliff in Iraq. Video was banned on youtube.


It's just an animal. Billions of animals are killed every year out of no particular necessity. It's a fact that the life of an animal has no value in our society, even if your sheltered life has given you an illusion otherwise.

The guy did it to shock people. He didn't do it to torture the animal-- in fact, it was probably a very quick death for it. Not sadistic.

Also, you should know that killing small animals to show how tough you are is a very, very common thing in Iraq and other parts of the middle east. They often do it by ripping the still-living animal's head off with their teeth.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh, yes, and I got banned from style forum for saying this.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

PedanticTurkey said:


> It's a fact that the life of an animal has no value in our society....


There's a lot wrong with this claim.

First, you need to tell us what you mean by "our society"; you can't mean the US as a whole, which includes PETA people as well as Michael Vick. So, you'll have to narrow your claim here--and when you do, it starts to look rather tautological.

Second, the lives of animals clearly do have value, even to those who abuse them. If nothing else, they have instrumental value as objects of cruel amusement.

Third, I take it that you mean that the lives of animals have no intrinsic value in "our society". (See the first point here.) But this is a descriptive claim--which might or might not be true. It tells us nothing about we *ought* to treat animals, and so tells us nothing about whether this Marine deserves praise or blame for what he did. Similarly, that animal cruelty is widespread tells us nothing about how we should respond to it.

So, if you want to try to justify his actions, you'll have to do *much* better than this! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

You have certain animals in a society that are raised for food; others raised for clothing; yet others raised only to be killed for sport; and certain ones are reserved for being pets only. This leads to a somewhat fuzzy moral ground that is hard to defend.

It must be very confusing for people trying to put logic to it all.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> The guy did it to shock people. He didn't do it to torture the animal-- in fact, it was probably a very quick death for it. Not sadistic.


I think killing a defenseless juvenile animal for the thrill of it, and doing so a conspicuous lack of hesitation or remorse, is not the very worst thing I've ever heard of, but it's in the ballpark of being sadistic.

That said, this whole episode has a propagandistic feel to it. I have no idea if the video is real or not, or if it shows what it purports to show, but regardless of its veracity, it's become propaganda.

It's amazing to me how effective propaganda is in the age of electronic media. This war has caused the death of thousands of people. Even if we look only at the financial costs -- *billions* of dollars, year after year, money that represents the sweat, time, energy, effort and livelihoods of hundreds of millions of Americans, money that can never be spent on anything else, that can never be used to improve the lives of the people who earned that money through their hard work, time that can never be recovered that has been spent working and being productive instead of being with one's family, just to pay these billions and billions of dollars in taxes ...

but what really gets people's attention is killing a puppy.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

PedanticTurkey said:


> It's just an animal. Billions of animals are killed every year out of no particular necessity. It's a fact that the life of an animal has no value in our society, even if your sheltered life has given you an illusion otherwise.
> 
> The guy did it to shock people. He didn't do it to torture the animal-- in fact, it was probably a very quick death for it. Not sadistic.
> 
> Also, you should know that killing small animals to show how tough you are is a very, very common thing in Iraq and other parts of the middle east. They often do it by ripping the still-living animal's head off with their teeth.


okay...so if a serial killer decided to tie up your whole family and murdered each one right in front of you because that's how they get their jollys...could they use the defense that they were just animals??? and they just murdered them to shock you??? maybe he could behead them and say that he wanted to end their lives quickly and the beheading was actually quite humaine??? maybe he could say that it's a fact that the life of your wife has no value and the fact that he decided to massacre her should be no big deal...

dude...I'd call you a retard, but in comparisson to what you are that'd be a compliment...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

PedanticTurkey said:


> It's just an animal. Billions of animals are killed every year out of no particular necessity. It's a fact that the life of an animal has no value in our society, even if your sheltered life has given you an illusion otherwise.
> 
> The guy did it to shock people. He didn't do it to torture the animal-- in fact, it was probably a very quick death for it. Not sadistic.
> 
> Also, you should know that killing small animals to show how tough you are is a very, very common thing in Iraq and other parts of the middle east. They often do it by ripping the still-living animal's head off with their teeth.


PedanticTurkey,

***Yawn*** ......I'm not amused.

Everyone, ignore him. Trolling & baiting you to respond to his off the wall thought process.

Anyone who has ever owned a pet (cat, dog etc) knows their love for their owner is unconditional. They don't care what you look like, religion, ethnicity, handicap etc etc. All they require is food, water and attention. Quite simple actually. You read all the time how dogs run back into burning homes to try and save their owners and other pets.

All this troop had to do was take this puppy back to base camp and give it a little food and water. Someone would have adopted the puppy.

Recent news reports indicate the soldier in question is under protective custody. Seems like quite a few angry marines are looking for him.

One would assume this soldier would be chomping at the bit to clear his name if he is innocent. Starting with an official statement to the press. We shall see. Investigation is still underway.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Kav said:


> The marine's CIC reportedly stuffed firecrackers into small animals and lit them off. But that was another youthfull indescretion.


Kav...all due respect but smoking a joint or drinking a couple of brews behind the gym during lunch are youthful indescretions...intentionally murdering defenseless animals in the most inhumaine and sadistic ways possible goes a little beyond that...and dont give me this PTSD business because there are plenty of guys who have trouble dealing with the pressure that dont have to resort to psychotic measures to blow off some steam...


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

There is also video footage of a U.S. soldier shooting a smoke grenade at a dog... the video quality wasn't very good so I couldn't see the dog until I saw the grenade disappear in a huge burst of red.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Gabba, I was being sarcastic since Bush seems to get sucked into half of these posts. And nowhere did I mention PTSD, of which I am most familiar, nor use it as any excuse. If you read my post, I in fact made no excuses for anyone.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I saw the video and that was horrifing to even watch a dog getting thrown off a cliff.He should've been arrested.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm looking at an online story about some pro golfer who killed a protected migratory hawk because it disrupted a video production. Idiots are everywhere, the idiocy of war just magnifies their acts.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

Assuming the video is authentic, I wonder what the other devil dogs in his unit think about it.

And I wonder if their opinion would be any different if the canine was Chesty (current United States Marine Corps Mascot) and not an anonymous puppy in Afgahanistan?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe that could've been some sort of "test" dog in a way,not to even harm it,but imagine if the dog was real,blood and guts would've been everywhere.


----------



## adrian07 (Aug 3, 2007)

Why? Why? Why? Why?

I've seen lots of gruesome stuff but at least there was a reason, no matter how f**** up that reason was, but this? Why??


----------

